# HELP! Chloe ate...



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, so i just came home from visiting someone, and Chloe was in the kitchen (When i go out for a few hours i shut her in the kitchen with food and water) and she had rummaged through the Bin Bag (which i foolishly left on the floor) and had taken out a packet of two smoked kipper with butter (raw, and off by a few days so i put it in the bin) and ripped it open and eaten it. Then she ate some cooked rice that i left in the fridge for 5 days and it smelt funny so i put it in the bin.
She may have eaten some other stuff, but i have no clue what. She has been sick once. Shes drinking.
Is this dangerous? Do i need to take her to a vet?
Please reply ASAP! Worried Mummy here!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know what kippers are, but the rice wont hurt her. It sounds like she may have a really good stomach ach and loose stools, but I don't think I would be alarmed just keep a close eye on her, and I don't think I would feed her her regular food until tomorrow.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Kipper is Herring (fish)
Thank you for replying


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Munchii said:


> Kipper is Herring (fish)
> Thank you for replying


The herring wont hurt her, but the butter may make her pretty sick. Was there any bones in the herring? like little fine fish bones?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If the fish was raw, she should be fine. Many raw feeders purposefully feed meals of raw fish. The bones are completely edible. Canned fish is fine too and sardines do contain very soft bones which are entirely edible. So I wouldn't worry at all. 

She may have diarrhea, but she should be fine. I wouldn't feed her any more today, let her tummy rest. She will be back to normal tomorrow if I had to guess.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I rang the vets just to double check, as chloe was shaking quite a lot.
The Vet said she'll be fine, and just to leave her food, give her half portion tomorrow. 
Thank you for replying :] My mind is now at rest!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i agree with Tanna and Brodysmom id just give her water tonight and not feed her anything else let her tummy rest


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww thats good you can relax now im sure she will be fine  x


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick Update on her:
She vomited and had the runs during the night, and is very bloated (She looks pregnant)
I did say to the vet she looked pregnant and she said That she has 2 big kippers inside her, a load of rice and other things, and shes so tiny shes going to be fat after it 
Will feed her some rice in an hour or so, if things go smoothly. 
She's sitting in her bed, looking very sorry for herself. I am at home all day today, so she has the run of the kitchen and garden, and can run outside if she needs to do her business.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh what a naughty puppy! LOL!
I am sure she will have a pretty good tummy ache, but it sounds like she will be fine!


----------

